# Vefa´s Kitchen ... Author: Vefa Alexiadou



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

This is a bible of Greek cuisine, a leading authority on the vast subject of Greek gastronomy. Greece is the mother of Mediterranean cuisine where olive oil, bread and honey have been staples since anicent times. This book contains over 650 recipes.

The best part of this edition are the 230 colored photographs with illustrations and the exploration of the marvelous engimas of their mythology and culture.

This book was published by the same Publishers as Ferran Adria´s Family Meals, A Day at El Bulli, Noma, Creole written by: Babette de Rozièrs, The Art of French Baking by Ginette Mathiat and The Silver Spoon for Children - Favorite Italian Recipes. All are in English and Spanish.

The Publisher of all of the above editions is : Phaidon

www.phaidon.com


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have this one too. I haven't spent much time with it but I've liked all the English versions of the books in this imprint from Phaidon press.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, they do a fine job with the publishing end of the business. I enjoy the numerous regional Greek cuisines and since Madrid doesn´t have fanstastic Greek Restaurants, I like to prepare it at the weekends for a change of pace. The Creole is quite interesting too as well as Rene Redzeki´s Noma.


----------

